# My Dream Double Garage



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi all,

This isn't my first garage progression post, my first was in 2016 and ended after we decided to move house in search of a larger garage better fitting for our needs, and this is it! it is a newly built property with a double double, its double skinned which was a must also.
Unfortunately, like most new build homes in the UK, the developer does not like to go out of their comfort zone to accommodate bespoke requests such as one single large door instead of two, plastered and insulated walls and ceiling, and thicker concrete to accommodate a 2 post lift in the future.

This is annoying but not a deal breaker, it just means it will take much longer to get the garage where I want it, I have actually since gone of the idea of one large door and I quite like being able to choose which door is open and choosing what contents I don't want people to see when working from it. I've lived here now since may 2018 and thought it would now be time to show you guys where I am at with it and to keep records for myself; :wave:


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

You're a lucky lucky chap. That's an awesome space!


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

So the plan with the garage is to create a space in which I can maintain all my cars etc swell as have an environment that is also super clean and useable for detailing, I'm not looking for a wet room as I don't mind washing on the drive and then rolling inside to dry and continue from there.
Plastered walls and ceiling is the end goal however due to funds and priorities that won't be until the end of the year so I decided to give all the walls a lick of white paint.... forgot how much I hate painting breeze blocks 

got there in the end, it docent need to be perfect as it will be covered soon enough but it definitely makes a huge differance! next was the floor, now, I toyed between regular paint (cheapest) tiles, and epoxy resin and even though all the reviews I read on the standard ronseal garage floor paint being utter rubbish and peeling when in contact with tyres I bought it anyway :wall:
I thought if I prep the floor correctly it should be fine, all the reviews are always from people who rush jobs right?
WRONG!

The worst decision I made. it peeled after one week, I cleaned the floor down completely then did 3 coats of watered down pva then 3 coats of paint... GARBAGE 







Looks great when first played and to be honest I thought it would last but it really didn't! unfortunately it won't let me upload certain pictures of where it peeled under the tyres but I instantly regretted the decision soooooo I tiled it, I originally ordered swisstrax and as soon as the sample arrived I opted for duramat, there is no way I'm pulling tiles up all day looking for my 10mm nuts and cleaning oil leaks up from my **** poor rotary. plus the durmast was over half the price! and when you are buying 170 tiles thats a LOT of money :doublesho

Here is the finished result;






















Sorry for the awful pictures, the forum seems to make them really low res 
My instagram is @oly_jap if you want to see better pics and better updates
ive also had 3 double plug sockets fitted and a couple of led strip lights, need another 2, alarm fitted and thats it so far  next updates will be new insulated garage doors, plastered walls and boarded ceiling.

Thanks


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Thats a really nice job, very envious.


Even like the sofa, just needs a kettle and a biscuit barrel and I could lock up the house for good.


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

GP Punto said:


> Thats a really nice job, very envious.
> 
> Even like the sofa, just needs a kettle and a biscuit barrel and I could lock up the house for good.


I have the kettle... no cookie jar yet :lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Agree with the two doors instead of the one "Double".

I wanted our builder to do the same initially but he said it was too much work so refused to change the design to a double door, in hindsight I prefer it, whilst its not as easy getting larger cars in and out it does at least keep prying eyes away from whats in your garage as you can work with only one door open and the other side is relatively hidden.

John


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That is an awesome space.

:argie:


----------



## olionabike (Feb 1, 2017)

aka.eric said:


> "then did 3 coats of pva!"
> 
> No wonder the paint peeled.


watered down pva, instead of criticising and picking faults, try helping


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I did one coat on mine with a roller and then bought a 150quid HVLP sprayer and boy did it speed up the job. Also used the sprayer to paint internal doors, so quick and a good finish (building a mini spray booth is a pain though!)


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice my next house I want a double garage like this


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Play nicely, i dont want to close this thread but if you can’t or won’t play nicely, then it will be closed.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

olionabike said:


> So the plan with the garage is to create a space in which I can maintain all my cars etc swell as have an environment that is also super clean and useable for detailing, I'm not looking for a wet room as I don't mind washing on the drive and then rolling inside to dry and continue from there.
> Plastered walls and ceiling is the end goal however due to funds and priorities that won't be until the end of the year so I decided to give all the walls a lick of white paint.... forgot how much I hate painting breeze blocks
> 
> got there in the end, it docent need to be perfect as it will be covered soon enough but it definitely makes a huge differance! next was the floor, now, I toyed between regular paint (cheapest) tiles, and epoxy resin and even though all the reviews I read on the standard ronseal garage floor paint being utter rubbish and peeling when in contact with tyres I bought it anyway :wall:
> ...


You need to get some updated pictures on here mukka! :thumb:


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah updates


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Guest said:


> "then did 3 coats of pva!"
> 
> No wonder the paint peeled.





muzzer said:


> Play nicely, i dont want to close this thread but if you can’t or won’t play nicely, then it will be closed.



Sorry Muzzer, but how has a guest posted anyway mate?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

vsideboy said:


> Sorry Muzzer, but how has a guest posted anyway mate?


I assume the post has been deleted and the original user no longer has an account.

You can see who initially posted it in post #9 where its been quoted but gives the user name


----------

